# Blue Widow



## autoflowa (Aug 4, 2012)

View attachment 2281988

This Is What I'm Currently Smoking On. Low Odor In The Baggy, Nothing Special In That Department, But When Broken Up It Becomes More Intense And Pleasant. The High Is Great, So Chyea Thats What I Be Smokin On. LoL.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be growing this strain shortly glad to hear it smokes well =)


----------



## tk86high (Aug 14, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I will be growing this strain shortly glad to hear it smokes well =)


hell yeah, Mine just sprouted a few days ago , it was actually a free fem seed from dinafem.org when i ordered some grapefruit seeds. very nice surprise from them , and super fast delivery .


----------



## burrestnight07 (Aug 19, 2012)

i ordered some white widow seeds online, and they came with the feminized blue widow seed. Which iv been waiting to plant. How is it?.loll, Stoney?


----------



## Po boy (Aug 19, 2012)

looks tasty to me! GL


----------



## fg2020 (Aug 20, 2012)

I got one as a free seed and ironically it was the only keeper clone of the first multi-mix batch grown. Smooth smoke, distinct blueberry odor that is difficult to hide, kind of a leafy bud, popular with experienced smokers (and everybody else), excellent cloning, doesn't blast upwards like a true sativa, resistant to bugs in full sunlight, great yield indoors and out, and you can function after smoking it. Biggest drawbacks are odor and it is feminized, and thereby terminal in regards to breeding. Finishes in 60-70 days from flowering start.


----------



## medical/420 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is one of my better strains, i call it BERRY WHITE because that is a better fitting Name for it. it very White/blue hue, and smells/taste like blue berrys


----------

